# Where do you Deer Hunt?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I hunt several places, almost all private land. I currently don't belong to a lease or club, but will again one day, I like the comrodery in a good hunting club as much as hunting. 

My favorite place to hunt is near Autagaville (sp) between Prattville and Selma. I love it there. I hunt a little in Lowndes County, a very little in Barbour Co. near Eufaula, and quite a bit near Camden Al. 

Where do you hunt State, County and Area? Where is your favorite area?


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

jackson,al and mobile delta management area bow hunt only sections.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Andalusia, Al. 1700 acres 40 min. from the house including a 200 acre dove field.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ohio, where I live...



















at our cabin in the Hocking Hills<DIV class=clearb style="FONT-SIZE: 1px; POSITION: relative; HEIGHT: 1px"></DIV><DIV class=contentTabBar id=contentTabBar2 style="DISPLAY: none"><DIV class=menuPosition id=menuBarPane2 title="" dojoType="dijit.layout.ContentPane" widgetId="menuBarPane2" _zipIdx="1"><DIV class="dijit dijitLeft dijitInline dijitButton hideButtons dijitButton" dojoAttachEvent="onclick:_onButtonClick,onmouseenter:_onMouse,onmouseleave:_onMouse,onmousedown:_onMouse" widgetId="printButton2" _zipIdx="22"><DIV class=dijitRight></DIV></DIV></DIV><DIV class=clearb></DIV></DIV><DIV class=routingOptions id=routingOptions2></DIV><DIV class=clearb></DIV><DIV class=contentPane id=MAPS style="DISPLAY: block; WIDTH: 785px"><DIV id=mapWindow style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 1px; WIDTH: 784px; POSITION: relative; HEIGHT: 540px"><DIV style="BACKGROUND: #ffffff; LEFT: 0px; OVERFLOW: hidden; WIDTH: 784px; POSITION: relative; TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 540px" s_oid="function(){varap=Array.prototype,h=dojo._ie_listener.handlers,c=arguments.callee,ls=c._listeners,t=h" s_oidt="2"><DIV id=mqtiledmap style="LEFT: 58px; CURSOR: url('http://tile21.mqcdn.com/res/grab.cur'); POSITION: absolute; TOP: 4px" lt="58" tp="4"><DIV id=mqloading style="LEFT: -514px; BACKGROUND-IMAGE: url(http://tile21.mqcdn.com/res/loading.gif); WIDTH: 1536px; BACKGROUND-REPEAT: repeat; POSITION: absolute; TOP: -242px; HEIGHT: 1280px" lt="-514" tp="-242"></DIV><IMG id=mqrtehl style="DISPLAY: none; Z-INDEX: 50; FILTER: alpha(opacity='60'); POSITION: absolute; opacity: 0.6; MozUserSelect: none" unselectable="on"> <DIV id=mqmapdiv style="LEFT: 0px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px" lt="0" tp="0"></DIV><DIV id=mqsatdiv style="LEFT: 0px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px" lt="0" tp="0">







</DIV><DIV id=mqhybdiv style="LEFT: 0px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px" lt="0" tp="0">







</DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV>

hoping to see these





































could they be the same????......No, after I look again....but it sure is chilly


----------



## whatcon (Oct 3, 2007)

I hunt in Macon County near Hardaway. Got this one still waiting for me there.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *ironman172 (8/14/2008)*Ohio, where I live...


Damn thats rare, the first spider deer Ive ever seen.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Gilbertown Alabama, Choctaw County, about 10 miles south of Butler


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *SplitTine (8/14/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *ironman172 (8/14/2008)*Ohio, where I live...
> ...


We hung him that way with ice bags in his chest cavity....sometimes up north it's not always cold enough to hangem for the week!!!

and to keep the vermits from getting to them

I do prefer these little like florida deer with the spots on them though....









okeoke......


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

I mostly hunt in and around Escambia County, FL,(Bluewater WMA for the last 4 years)but also go on an annual guest hunt to Millers Ferry, AL (near Camden) and this year will be going on a week hunt to Kentucky. Biggest buck to date was taken just south of Auburn, AL at former/current forum member RiseNshine's(Pete) place. I guess you can say I mostly float around during hunting season until I can find a lease or club.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i hunt near my house in pensacola and Evergreen AL.










my best Pensacola buck.. 8 pt, 165lbs, 16 in spread










my best Evergreen buck... 8pt, 200lbs, 18in spread


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Covington County,Alabama on mostly private with a little bit of company land.


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

Clarke County, AL. Just outside Thomasville.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

lease in jay, lease in munson, eglin and blackwater. hopefully up at woody's place in alabama again this year.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Wilcox County Alabama (Oak Hill), Dallas County AL (Orrville/Selma) Allen County Indiana (Fort Wayne) and Noble County Indiana (LaOtto). All private land.


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Jackson County, FL. just south of Marianna. I have 30 acres, not much but it works considering the the land holder on all four sides of me is a farmer with 3,000 acres, so presure is not a problem. This one is from last year!










And this is the year before!


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Used to hunt Quitman and Clay County, GA, (rightnear Lake Eufaula, AL) but gave the lease up this year. Now I hunt right in Cantonment/Molino. Last2 years, shot a buck right off the back deck. Not huge deer, but they help fill the freezer. Here's my biggest from GA.










Ed


----------



## bare bones (Oct 2, 2007)

FWB Eglin up off 285.


----------



## troutslayer31 (Jun 10, 2008)

Dallas County north of Camden Alabama.


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl14_lblFullMessage>Wilcox County Alabama (Oak Hill)





> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl18_lblFullMessage>Dallas County north of Camden Alabama





> Lowndes County


Thats where some of AL's monsters hang out. If your're hunting Dallas, Lowndes, or Wilcox, don't fall asleep, a big one is nearby.

I hunt in Conecuh Co. Alabama...near Brooklyn. Conecuh Co has some good ones too!


----------



## shakeyjr (Oct 3, 2007)

Escambia county Florida near Walnut Hill. 1400 acre lease.


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

Forest Home, Alabama ---- Between Pineapple and Greenville. Used to hunt Lyeffion(sp) near Evergreen, Owassa, and Dozier. Dozier and Forest Home being the best I have hunted. Have seen some big azz deer at these two places.


----------



## Strike Zone (Jun 12, 2008)

Old Texas Alabama in Monro county, Beatrice ,and Mcwilliams 

in Wilcox county.


----------



## hoghunterx (Jan 31, 2008)

escambia river wma, perdido river wma (florida and alabama), eglin wma.


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

Ridgeville, Al. Right near Forest Home between Pineapple and Greenville.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

1000 acre private lease located in Barbour County Alabama ( for 14 years) , between Clayton and Midway off of Hwy 51.

Diesel fuel is expensive, but deer hunting is my fix.


----------



## SPECKDECK (Oct 2, 2007)

Where in Jackson are you huntin? I'm just past Walker Springs out between Perry's Chapel and Manila (Suggesville)


----------



## SPECKDECK (Oct 2, 2007)

I also hunt in Autaugaville and Camdem. This is one big 6 from last year. Pic taken during bow season in Jackson. I shot his brisket off the last week of season. He was never found. He ran off after several minutes like nothing happened. Hope he made it till this year for a second chance!


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

12 miles NE of Camden in Tilden Al. I believe it's 3800 acres and we have 35 members but usually only 8-10 are there hunting. On some weekends we have a full house with a lot of hunters and it's fun to just sleep in let them take their kids hunting and listen to their stories around the fire. Other weekends, it's only 2 or 3 of us up there. It's not a trophy club, it's a family club and we usually always have kids up there. There are always a few nice ones (we call them trespassers) that manage to be in the wrong place at the wrong time though. 



We have two camp houses and 38 beds, full kitchen, a well, two full bathrooms, sat TV, Phone, poker games every night, 6 point or better rule with a no doe rule that changes per plot. It's a nice place and just listening to the stories told around a camp fire from the members who started it over 30 years ago are worth the dues alone!


----------



## troutslayer31 (Jun 10, 2008)

> *HeartofDixie (8/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> > <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl14_lblFullMessage>Wilcox County Alabama (Oak Hill)
> ...




Dallas County is loaded with em. We killed 3 really nice ones last year.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool Thread.


----------



## swampy (Aug 15, 2008)

I have five leases in Conecuh County, Al. I only hunt one track, near Castleberry , and have members on the other four tracks.



And one lease that butts up to Whiting Field that is 186 acres that a buddy and I have. 131 acres we bow hunt only, 55 acres in swamp that we rifle and bow hunt.


----------



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

Macon and Bullock county AL.


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

Baldwin County, 100 acres private,


----------



## boudin (Sep 30, 2007)

Hog and Deer inst. francisville, La.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

in my backyard


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

I was stationed with a dude from St Franesville in LA, Mark Anerson.


----------



## rnorton (Jan 20, 2008)

in atmore alabama on 4300 arces bout 45 mins from the house. killed this one last year in a different on the other side of the creek form the one im in now.


----------



## bertram31 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dallas Co. Al. Own 300 Acres and am in a lease with 7000 acres on Cedar Creek. Beats the hell out of working.


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

14,000 acre lease in Santa Rosa Co, Fl. 8,500 acres private land in Okaloosa Co, Fl. Personally own 80 acres in Calhoun Co, Fl. and a annual trip to Tara Wildlife in Warren Co, Ms. I'm spread pretty thin!


----------



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

Owassa, Alabama (4 miles from Evergreen) Brownsville Hunting Club

4900 Acres: 42 food plots: 30 members 



Here is one from last year. Last day of the season 8:30 a.m.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Private land in Macon County, Alabama. Close to Tallassee. Some we've shot and got pics of.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *skullworks (8/20/2008)*Private land in Macon County, Alabama. Close to Tallassee. Some we've shot and got pics of.


*Very Nice.*


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wherever its dark and the game warden ain't or O.P.P. I wear tennis shoes a lot when I'm hunting.


----------



## TGillman (Oct 19, 2007)

I hunt in Wilcox County Al (Camden) and Monroe County (Vredenburgh)...Our camphouse is in Franklin (Between Monroeville and Camden)...


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *TGillman (8/24/2008)*I hunt in Wilcox County Al (Camden) and Monroe County (Vredenburgh)...Our camphouse is in Franklin (Between Monroeville and Camden)...


Is your camp near the white church and white picket fence? I use to hunt a lot in that area, had leases between Monroeville and Camden. I leased 40 acres for a couple ofyearsin Vredenburgh, but I never hunted on it.

Do you know Taylor Bragg?


----------



## TGillman (Oct 19, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (8/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *TGillman (8/24/2008)*I hunt in Wilcox County Al (Camden) and Monroe County (Vredenburgh)...Our camphouse is in Franklin (Between Monroeville and Camden)...
> ...


Our camp is pretty close to there, it's actually just South of the church (Bout 200 yards)on HWY 61, just past Dee's Store on School House Rd... When we go ride 4 wheelers, we come out by that church and hit River Ridge Rd and go all the way to Vredenburgh...

I don't know Taylor but I have heard that name a few times, our club/camphouse has been there for about 30 years or so, so I hear a lot of names up there...


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

In the woods dummy....Got that one from TK and Mike

Most of my hunting is Conecuh Co Al on land I own and lease. I'm also in a club up in Dixonville FL. I've been known to roam all over this country in pursuit of all kinds of critters.

Well I was hoping the pic would show up bigger. Oh well for my idea. Maybe you can see it ok. A few of the bucks and crittes I've taken through the years.










I cut the pic into 4 parts and blew it up. Not as crisp but you can see most of it.


----------



## steve-o (Jun 8, 2008)

got one up there also ..with the front of my chevy truck, doe, tasted great


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

forrest home, al skinnerton, al jay,fl when i go.


----------

